

I personally have absolutely no problem with the Search+ debacle. - jeggers5

I personally have absolutely no problem with the Search+ debacle. I actually think it's a good thing.<p>I really would like Google+ replace Twitter. Lately I've found Twitter quite stale. The web interface is slow and clunky (yes, the new new one). It's just too big for them to make big ui changes.<p>I'd love to see Google+ become the new, eh, social network to be on. That's obviously what Search+ is all about.<p>It's somewhat like Apple getting rid of the floppy disk, and more recently Flash, it's a bit painful, but it's a good thing in the end. Out with the old, in with the new.
======
dangrossman
I am having a real hard time committing to joining Google+ because of the sad
state of my Google accounts. I have a half dozen of them connected to a dozen
different services and devices and it seems impossible to consolidate them in
any way without losing settings and history at one site or another.

------
yanw
It's hardly a "debacle" though, it's just a bunch of bloggers baiting web
traffic by pretending to be lawyers.

